# Hebrews 8, Jeremiah 30-34, New Covenant



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 19, 2005)

We all know that Hebrews 8 quotes Jeremiah 31 in reference to the New Covenant. However, when I read Jeremiah 30 and on, it seems to be largely eschatological in reference to *ethnic* Israel. Am I off base here? Let's discuss this in-depth, or is there some articles we can post in relation to this topic?

Thanks!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Paul, you always come through.


----------



## VanVos (Jan 25, 2005)

If your intrested on how a credobaptist intreprets Heb 8, here's an article by James White on the Newness of the New Covenant. 

http://www.rbtr.org/RBTR I.2 The Newness of the New Covenant.htm

VanVos

[Edited on 25-1-2005 by VanVos]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jan 25, 2005)

The entire eschatological outlook of the New Testament is already/not yet. It should not surprise us, then, that the fulfillment of the New Covenant promises are already/not yet as well. I think Romans 11 is significant in demonstrating that the New Covenant will not find it's consummate fulfillment until all Israel is saved (after the fullness of both the Jews and Gentiles have come in). Romans 11 shows this as a progression, what Richard Pratt would call the ICC outlook (inauguration-->continuation-->consummation), rather than an all at once realization. During the continuation, the New Covenant will continue to consist of both elect and non-elect. Only at the consummation will it be composed of only the elect. This understanding, in my opinion, does justice to all the eschatological texts of the Bible.


----------

